# Hedgehog chewed off my hair!!



## pricklypants (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to know anyone's input on this? Has this happened to anyone before? My baby was hanging out with me and crawled up on my shoulder and nuzzled into my hair and was hanging out anointing himself... and then i thought he was just cleaning me or liked the smell of my hair. When i went to put him to bed i ran my hand through my hair and felt a small clump come out. He had chewed a piece of my hair off. I dont know why he did it. Do you>?


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

that is nothing to worry about, he is just being as normal as he can be. It happens all the time with my brothers hair, the saliva breaks down the hair and takes the sent from it, sometimes you loose a couple of pieces of hair but not a clump of hair. I think it is slightly exagerated, maybe you just lost some hair because it needed to come out.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL My hedgie loves my mom's hair! She was laying on the floor once and he caught a whiff and literally dove into her hair and starting licking and biting and burrowing in it. She got up once she stopped laughing though so there was no chance for him to chew any chunks off :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I personaly have had chunks chewed  i did not know what was happening untill to late now i dont let my guys chew up by my head they can by the ends where it will be cut off my next trim.... :lol:


----------



## pricklypants (Jul 6, 2011)

Im not exaggerating at all. He bit out a piece of hair about the width of my pinky. 
ill measure the width here, : :


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

here are my two worst ufinders


----------



## pricklypants (Jul 6, 2011)

Your hedgehog is cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Those pictures are hysterical!!!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my hedgehog always chews on my brother's hair but I have never seen a clump of hair fall out. Maybe my hedgie is not as absesive on hair clipping like others are.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine loves to climb up me and get on my neck and play in my hair. I take her out when it sounds like she is starting to chew on it though.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Berko does this a lot..once he missed and bit my neck. but usually he nuzzles and starts to chew really close to my scalp and I just pick him up and he like bites the air on his way down..its silly


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

pricklypants said:


> Your hedgehog is cute!


That is aculy 2 diferent hedgies mother and daughter :lol:



shetland said:


> Those pictures are hysterical!!!


Thank you, they make me gigle to


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Silver loves to do the same thing to me. She will crawl up and nuzzle into my hair, take a sniff, lick, sometimes bite, anoint and then take a snooze the rest of the movie. Why do they do this? She got curious and accidentally bit my ear last night. It was sort of cute though


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I think my hedgehog tries to chew my hair because she likes my shampoo :lol: They are very scent-oriented animals. But really, how can anyone actually know why our hogs do the strange things that they do? Lol


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

When I first got her, Sophie would lick and pull and bite my hair. And she got more than my hair a bunch of times. But she decided I was okay, anointed, and that was the end of it. She maybe will nuzzle my hair a little, but that's it now. I don't plan on changing shampoos any time soon, though. Even well rinsed, I'd be concerned that she would still know and might want to anoint. It was okay the first go-round, but it HURT, so no plans to give her another shot.


----------

